# IBS better or worse after hysterectomy?



## Lissa1 (Apr 22, 2002)

Anyone out there find having a hysterectomy affected their IBS long-term?I had a hysterectomy 7 weeks ago and am wondering how the prostaglandins my uterus produced (causing bad cramps) affected my intestines. I used to get D before my period, now I can tell by my PMS when my period would've been here, but no D.I guess I'm hoping removing the uterus (and prostaglandins) might remove a source of intestinal irritation. I know prostaglandins make smooth muscles (like intestines) contract.


----------

